# Train Won't Run



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I got a Bachmann DCC GP40 for Christmas and its been running great for a couple of weeks now, but after a seven day hiatus, I ran it for about twenty minutes then it broke down. The back light comes on, the front light does not work and the locomotive would not run forward or backward at all (there is also no sound coming from the motor.) The other DCC train ran great, but the GP 40 has completely stopped working. Please help!!!

Brandon


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you remove the shell to check inside to see any loose parts like wire or so? Is it under warranty to return it back?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would be inclined to think a plug came out. Check all connections on the board.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

All the plugs are in, the second train runs fine


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Back to Bachmann...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It would be worth it to reset the decoder. Look in your manual on steps to reset the decoder.
I have found a reset will fix about 80 to 90% of problems.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He's probably figured it out by now.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You think? It’s only been 7 years…..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. really need to watch the dates on the posts. Sorry.


----------

